
Microsoft to Disable TLS 1.0 and TLS 1.1 Support in Edge and Internet Explorer - hernan604
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-disable-tls-1-0-and-tls-1-1-support-in-edge-and-internet-explorer/
======
duskwuff
As are Google, Apple, and Mozilla:

[https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/modernizing-
transpor...](https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/modernizing-transport-
security.html)

[https://webkit.org/blog/8462/deprecation-of-legacy-
tls-1-0-a...](https://webkit.org/blog/8462/deprecation-of-legacy-
tls-1-0-and-1-1-versions/)

[https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2018/10/15/removing-old-
ve...](https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2018/10/15/removing-old-versions-of-
tls/)

